# Husky 60 gal w/ oil in tank



## ericwalker (Feb 8, 2015)

I have a Husky 60 gal, 7 hp air compressor. When I recently opened the air relief valve at the bottom of the tank I got air, water, and oil mix, so much that it clogged, nothing could escape until I cleared it with a hanger point...thoughts


----------

